

Japan: It's Not Funny Anymore - kayoone
http://kotaku.com/5484581/japan-its-not-funny-anymore

======
usea
I hadn't seen this before, and it was a great read. The insight in the end was
worth the length, too.

Here's a gem:

> _If I was thirty years old, and I put on a suit, and I 'm still wearing the
> suit at age seventy, and I still don't have a car, or a chauffeur to drive
> me home when I'm drunk, or at least money to pay for a taxi, man, I'm taking
> that fuckin' suit off._

------
na85
Wow, I've never been, but Japan sounds like a miserable place based on this.

------
msie
From 2010!!! I had the barest feeling that I read this before!

